# Grind when in gear and let off the gas



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Grind when in gear and let off the gas (pictures)*

I have a o2m 6 speed in my 04 GTI vr6. Car has 62k miles on it. When I am driving and I let go of the gas to coast( only while in gear, doesn't make sound in neutral) I hear a grinding noise in most all gears, but the most on 1-4 . Car shifts smooth, no grinds only when I let go of the gas pedal? Any ideas?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Grind when in gear and let off the gas (luxy30)*

So you hit the gas and it's fine - let off (without touching the clutch) and it grinds? Very cool problem - I haven't heard of that one before...








Bump for an answer since I'm no help this time 'round.


----------



## NationalGridPerformance (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like internal problems but is it possible that you might have warn dogbone mounts and also your rubber shifter bushings are bad and theres some play there? Im thinkin that or syncros.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (NationalGridPerformance)*

yeah i would say you're misdiagnosing the sound. Because what you're describing is odd...i mean if it's in gear already, then why would it grind on decel? 
Maybe it's more like a clunk, which could be the dogbone.
Either way i would still check the dogbone first


----------



## gettajohnvr6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

does the grind sound like its on a rotation? if so id say it was the inner cv joint of the drivers side axle. i blew my drivers side axle many times and thats the noise i got. put the car on jack stands and rotate the drivers side wheel back and forth and see if there is any play in the axle


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

sounds like a bad inner cv joint as mine did the same thing before it busted.


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thnx for the replyies. Ill try the cv joint. I had never heard a problem like that, because it does it less in higher gears.


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

Checked the cv joints and the dogbone and they both seem fine. Could it be the bearings in the transmission?


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

grind or whine? if its a high pitched whine, its your stock diff. Its garbage from the factory and is only a matter of time when it goes, not IF it goes. Check your tranny fluid. Still grinding? Might be lots of movement going on, check engine mounts.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (pjung23551)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjung23551* »_grind or whine? if its a high pitched whine, its your stock diff. Its garbage from the factory and is only a matter of time when it goes, not IF it goes. Check your tranny fluid. Still grinding? Might be lots of movement going on, check engine mounts. 









how many 24v diffs do you know of that failed?


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

mine, my friends 03 jetta diff, and 2 other cars sitting at the shop I went to one with a 04 24v, and one a 337. Perhaps coincidence, but I swapped a wavetrac in there, and my car is silent. zero whine upon lift.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (pjung23551)*

never heard of a case where the diff failed. always been shift forks that are the problem. 
mine gets beaten daily. ~94k miles, not a sound out of it.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_never heard of a case where the diff failed. always been shift forks that are the problem. 
mine gets beaten daily. ~94k miles, not a sound out of it. 

driverrrr modddd







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its the driver most likely. I too, have never heard of the diff going








on the 1.8ts o2m trannys, the shift forks are weaker than ours and the .:R's. 

on a side note, how do you like the wavetrack diff?


----------



## VWvortex.com (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Grind when in gear and let off the gas (luxy30)*

could it be the dual mass FW?


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill check my tranny fluid once I get my tool to let the fluid out. Then Ill see if their is any metal crap in it.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (luxy30)*

Mine does it in third only. Let off the gas to decel in gear, and it's a rubbing type sound similar to rubbing fender liner. I just don't decel in third gear anymore haha.


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

I had the same problem in third gear at first but now its all of them. I let the lfluid out yesterday and it had little metal flakes in it. So I will take my tranny off possibly next week and see. My quess is that the bearnings on the 1-4 shaft are busted.


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerVduB* »_sounds like a bad inner cv joint as mine did the same thing before it busted.


Yup. The deceleration grinding gets worse and then it eventually starts to click under acceleration.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

Sorry for bringing this back to life. 
Did you get this fixed? What was the cause of the grind on decel?


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

i have the same thing happen to me but only in 3rd gear, when i'm on it then then release the accelerator (while still in gear), it whines, not much but enough that i was concerned at first. honestly i got used to it and if you find something out let me know :beer:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

luxy30 said:


> Checked the cv joints and the dogbone and they both seem fine. Could it be the bearings in the transmission?


How did you "check the dogbone"?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I just drove a 04 gli today and that thing whined like a semi when decelerating in 3rd so bad! it also had 1-2 shifting issues. 


my diagnosis:
the tranny is ****ed, due to it not having the fluid changed in 94,000 miles and having 3 owners beat on the car. It also had a new clutch recently. 


its a 02m, they are prone to failure if you dont treat them nice and change the fluid every 40k


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

Haven't gotten the problem fixed yet, finally took some time to take the tranny off and inspect the internals.Wondering if anybody has had the same problem yet, haven't found anything like this on other forums. Here is some pictures that I uploaded:











I changed the fluid about 9k miles ago with royal purple. Put as you can see the fluid is black now. Is that normal?










Some people on other forums were saying that the spider gears in the diff go bad, these ones look fine to me.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

luxy30 said:


> I have a o2m 6 speed in my 04 GTI vr6. Car has 62k miles on it. When I am driving and I let go of the gas to coast( only while in gear, doesn't make sound in neutral) I hear a grinding noise in most all gears, but the most on 1-4 . Car shifts smooth, no grinds only when I let go of the gas pedal? Any ideas?


If anybody really wants to know whats going on with this... PM me. Its not the end of the world.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> I just drove a 04 gli today and that thing whined like a semi when decelerating in 3rd so bad! it also had 1-2 shifting issues.
> 
> 
> my diagnosis:
> ...


I'm not going to spend all day trying to find the article... But in the May 2011 issue of Performance VW there is an article titled clash course that has the answer to your problem. It is simply a bearing that has spun in the casing causing third gear (or whatever other) to grind. VW realized this problem and has since superseded the bearing with a newer model that includes a washer of some sort. The article I referenced has detailed pricing and part numbers....


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eddie2170 said:


> i have the same thing happen to me but only in 3rd gear, when i'm on it then then release the accelerator (while still in gear), it whines, not much but enough that i was concerned at first. honestly i got used to it and if you find something out let me know :beer:


Read my post. Its a bearing...


----------



## luxy30 (Dec 8, 2009)

thnx for the replyies, ill try to go ahead and fix it.


----------



## venturaknight (Mar 29, 2012)

hey sorry to revive a dead post but i've been experiencing the same thing with my 04 1.8t Jetta and this has been the closest to a fix that i've come across. I was wondering if there is any info as to HOW to fix the grind issue. I only have a grind in 3rd gear and it is driving me nuts!


----------



## vr6dubb (Dec 18, 2010)

ive dealt with this for a year now wondering how to get rid of it..any specific way to fix this?


----------



## BoosTT 315 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Solution?*

2002 Audi TT quattro. So I'm having a similar or same exact issue except upon deceleration it sounds like the grinding is coming from behind where the rear seats would be (could be an echo). It whines fairly loud recently and will grind after the clutch has been fully disengaged moreso in lower gears. I had the DXD stage 2 clutch installed last year so at over 2g's that better not be the issue. All bushings have been swapped to polyurethane and are secure. New cv shafts. Forge rear end, neuspeed rear sway. Basically everything has been upgraded on my car besides the intercooler, turbo and exhaust. Help? Because I've searched everywhere for a solution and unfortunately it's my daily driver until I go buy an A4 or new jetta.


----------



## OnryVr6GLi (May 31, 2016)

Why not just post the information for all to have since this seems to be a problem for many? 



goscha7452 said:


> Read my post. Its a bearing...


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tch-disengagement-issues-mainshaft-axial-play
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...and-forth-play&highlight=02m+input+shaft+play


----------

